
Tesla raises wages 30% in Germany soon after firing its US workers - mpweiher
https://qz.com/1107802/tesla-raises-wages-30-in-germany-soon-after-firing-its-us-workers/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Because it had to! Germany has a very good business vs workers balance. People
forget that ultimately businesses are here to help society, not to make a
buck. Making money is a side effect.

Germany works to balance the 2 and when they get out of wack they work to fix
it.

We need to look at them and see if we can find some benefits in what they do.

~~~
Nokinside
Finnish software company [https://www.reaktor.com/](https://www.reaktor.com/)
has offices in NY and they offer basically the same benefits as people in
Finland have. Especially vacations (four weeks guaranteed), parental leave and
no too much overtime.

(Reaktor has been selected as the best place to work in Finland four times a
row)

------
celticninja
so the US needs to catch up with unionising and good employee protection laws
and he will pay them extra too. Tesla is a business and as with any business
they will pay the minimum they can get away with.

~~~
peeters
They fired the U.S. employees, they didn't fail to give them raises. Obviously
they thought the minimum they could get away with was to not have the
employees at all. Not sure labor laws would fix that.

